# Закачали какой то силикон, я не понимаю что это такое?



## александр 76 (31 Янв 2013)

Я не знаю,возможно модераторы перенесут вопрос в другую тему,хотел бы узнать.У меня есть знакомый.Как бы его я не отговаривал, но он на прошлой неделе сделал операцию.Говорит закачали какой то силикон(я не понимаю что это такое).Кто то может вкратце обьяснить?.Так вот .Говорит я доверился своему врачу ,он хороший врач.Когда мне было более менее нормально-он меня отсылал.А когда диск рассыпался(это его слова) то он взялся за операцию,что уже смешно.А почему не мог помочь раньше!!??.Так вот и тебе Тимур не доводи себя так ,чтобы потом они не взялись за тебя
   И еще добавлю,что это стоило бесплатно.Значит это не имплантант?


----------



## Березка (31 Янв 2013)

Пока врачи не ответили скажу, что основа имплантанта ДИАМ изготовлена из силикона, про "закачку силикона" первый раз слышу (не считая операций у женщин на грудь, губы).


----------



## дрон43 (31 Янв 2013)

Саш, может ему дискогель внедрили?
основа диама не силикон,силикон лишь его "кожура".


----------



## александр 76 (31 Янв 2013)

Не знаю сам.Да уже и не хочу спрашивать.Ну насколько я слышал здесь,то это стоит определенных денег.А он говорил бесплатно.


----------



## Kasandra (31 Янв 2013)

Может по квоте? (или новшество внедряют). Все же лучше спросите, что именно, а то так смысл гадать?


----------

